

The Great Compositions of Photographer Alfred Eisenstaedt - andreavaccari
http://petapixel.com/2013/04/15/the-great-compositions-of-photographer-alfred-eisenstaedt/

======
Snoptic
This is article is brought to you by the sort of people who do 'technical
analysis' of stock charts to predict price movements.

